

Advanced NPM download statistics - pvorb
http://npm-stat.vorba.ch/
Let&#x27;s you see download statistics by day, week and month for every package on npm (node.js package manager).
======
pvorb
This is a service that provides detailed download counts by day, week and
month for every package on npm (node.js package manager).

